
Show HN: Blog Wandering – Explore Blogs Visually - cdarwin
https://blogwandering.com
======
cdarwin
Blog Wandering is a free tool that allows a user to explore a blog visually:
you choose a blog from which to start and you get a map composed of the author
and of her/his commenters, then you can click on a commenter and open the map
of her/his blog, if she/he owns one, and so on. Double clicking on a user
opens a blog in a new tab, right clicking opens the gravatar profile. If you
have any suggestions, I'd be happy to hear them!

